# 4ww after PGD / IVF?



## Tats (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone - new to this but desperately looking for some advice please? I've recently been having IVF treatment (my 1st cycle) with pre-implantation genetic testing. I responded well to the drugs and got 9 eggs, 7 fertilised, 6 were able to be biopsied (2 cells were taken from each embryo at the 7-8 cell stage), and only 1 embryo was unaffected from the genetic condition we were testing for. So this was transferred on 30 Nov 07 - v. excited but I am realistic that the chances of success are very very slim. Took progesterone pessaries for 2 weeks as well.So now it's a waiting game. I was told to do a test on 11 December. I did 3! However, been told really have to wait 4 weeks, not 2 - is this correct?
1. First Response test on 10th Dec as the waiting was killing me - but +! However when I read the leaflet it said it was a v. sensitive test so I phoned the helpline who told me it could well be picking up the HcG booster I had back on the 24th November and they say to wait 4 weeks to get the effects of the booster out of your system. Does anyone else know how long it takes?
2.  Later that day I took a Clearview test and again +, but only a faint line and it took 1/2 hour to appear (there again it wasn't from 1st sample of the day so more dilute, and it was the day before I was meant to test!)
3. "Outcome Day" 11th December - is this meant to be the day I get my period? (15 days after egg retrieval) Went to my GP and did another Clearview test. No line after 1 min, so GP threw test away. We chatted away, he said it was too early to test (so why did my clinic say to test that day?) I only went to my GP as the clinic is 100 miles away and they said just to go to my GP as he'd do the same test and it'd save me a long trip. So after our chat I said for my own peace of mind I wanted to see the test again as the previous evening it'd taken such a long time for the line to appear. So I fished it out of the bin after no more than 5 mins and sure enough - +! GP also queried HCG booster still being in my system.
4. Also sent a urine sample to the clinic but seems to have got lost/held up in the Christmas post - head frying!! so no answer from them either.
So really unsure - might I be pregnant - 3 + tests seem to indicate so but could it still be the booster? When should your period start if it was going to? I don't know the effect of the IVF drugs and the progesterone pessaries on delaying periods, causing side-effects and affecting pregancy tests and it's playing with my head! Occasionally feel nauseous, dizzy and cramps like a period pain - side-effects or early stages of pregnancy? Anyone have any advice please?/ similar experience? Many thanks.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tats,
I don't know much, but no-one has replied yet and it is quite a familiar question sooooo, from the info I've seen on average it takes two weeks for the HCG trigger shot to leave the system. If EC was on the 24th Nov I would have thought the tigger shot would have left your system by now, but like I said I don't know much. 
You may have been asked to wait 4 weeks as it might take one successful embie a bit longer to produce sufficient HCG levels to be detected on a HPT.
Period pains/pregnancy pains are all part of this rollercoaster I'm afraid and the pessaries do contribute to them which adds to the torment. 
The other rotten thing that the pessaries can do is to delay your normal monthly cycle so we can't even rely on that. I know it's a 
I'll have a look around and see if I can find any more info for you, in the meantime, hang on in there a bit longer, I'm still crossing my fingers for you. Gizmog

This is the best I can do at the minute-funnily enough it's actually from a topic on the 2ww board. Good luck! 

Links for information on Hcg Levels

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html
http://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html
http://www.betabase.info/
http://babymed.com/faq/content.aspx?288

In addition, other sites

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm
http://www.ivfer.com/hcg.htm

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Tats,
Welcome hun to FF everyone one on here are really nice, friendly and very supportive you will soon settle in,
Sorry i dont really know the answer to your question but i dint just wanna read then run i wish you 
 my fingers are crossed too sending you positive vibes 
         
Take care and keep us posted nicky  
Ps Sorry Tats that i was'nt much


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Tats,

I'm sure you BFP is correct.  I've had 4 attempts PGD and tested after the 2ww and each time it's been a clear BFN.  So if you have waited 4 weeks and are still getting a positive I'm sure it must be right.

I have my fingers crossed for you and hope you get the confusion resolved very soon.

Would you mind telling me which clinic you go to?

Best wishes
Jayne


----------



## Tats (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi ladies - thanks for all your helpful responses. Everyone is so friendly and supportive! 
I've been really patient and stuck this one out, and am overjoyed to say my pregnancy is definitely confirmed! I feel constantly nauseous, permanent tummy pains (like period pains) and my tummy has bloated so much I've already had to put away all my jeans!! Keep pinching myself that this is actually happening. The clinic (which is at Glasgow Royal Infirmary as you were asking!) didn't want to tell me my chances of success as they were so depressing. Apparently there have only been 5 PGD babies born as a result there...so everyone is chuffed this has worked, and first attempt too! Early days I know, but all going to plan so far and all feels fine and dandy! Got to get on with the building work and get the house extended before the summer...didn't want to tempt fate before...but now it's all systems go! We'll probably still be in the middle of the build when baby arrives but do you know what - I couldn't care less if we're still in a caravan, as long as baby arrives safe and sound! Got my first scan in about 10 days, so really, really excited! Good luck to you all - may you too believe in miracles, and brightest blessings that they happen in 2008! Happy New Year!



Tats said:


> Hi everyone - new to this but desperately looking for some advice please? I've recently been having IVF treatment (my 1st cycle) with pre-implantation genetic testing. I responded well to the drugs and got 9 eggs, 7 fertilised, 6 were able to be biopsied (2 cells were taken from each embryo at the 7-8 cell stage), and only 1 embryo was unaffected from the genetic condition we were testing for. So this was transferred on 30 Nov 07 - v. excited but I am realistic that the chances of success are very very slim. Took progesterone pessaries for 2 weeks as well.So now it's a waiting game. I was told to do a test on 11 December. I did 3! However, been told really have to wait 4 weeks, not 2 - is this correct?
> 1. First Response test on 10th Dec as the waiting was killing me - but +! However when I read the leaflet it said it was a v. sensitive test so I phoned the helpline who told me it could well be picking up the HcG booster I had back on the 24th November and they say to wait 4 weeks to get the effects of the booster out of your system. Does anyone else know how long it takes?
> 2. Later that day I took a Clearview test and again +, but only a faint line and it took 1/2 hour to appear (there again it wasn't from 1st sample of the day so more dilute, and it was the day before I was meant to test!)
> 3. "Outcome Day" 11th December - is this meant to be the day I get my period? (15 days after egg retrieval) Went to my GP and did another Clearview test. No line after 1 min, so GP threw test away. We chatted away, he said it was too early to test (so why did my clinic say to test that day?) I only went to my GP as the clinic is 100 miles away and they said just to go to my GP as he'd do the same test and it'd save me a long trip. So after our chat I said for my own peace of mind I wanted to see the test again as the previous evening it'd taken such a long time for the line to appear. So I fished it out of the bin after no more than 5 mins and sure enough - +! GP also queried HCG booster still being in my system.
> ...


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Woo hoo, congratulations on your now confirmed  . I thought it sounded good but it's always hard to know whether to get excited or not when you test earlier than told
      
You probably know about the accupressure travel bands but I just thought I'd mention them in case-I've been wearing some for the last two days cos I was starting to really struggle with nausea and they seem to be doing the trick.
Don't overdo it with the house and everything, wishing you a fantastic New Year Gizmog


----------



## Tats (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Gizmog - thanks for the congrats! same to you! The travel bands sound a great idea - where do you get them from? and they really work on morning sickness not just travel sickness?
Am starting to take things a bit more easy - had 14 for lunch on Christmas Day, and another 16 the other night for a party....I must be mad, but all planned before I found out, so didn't want to let the side down...! But now, baby comes first...so lots of putting my feet up at every opp!! When's your due date by the way? I think mine will be middles of August, but the scan will confirm!
Tats x 



Gizmog said:


> Woo hoo, congratulations on your now confirmed . I thought it sounded good but it's always hard to know whether to get excited or not when you test earlier than told
> 
> You probably know about the accupressure travel bands but I just thought I'd mention them in case-I've been wearing some for the last two days cos I was starting to really struggle with nausea and they seem to be doing the trick.
> Don't overdo it with the house and everything, wishing you a fantastic New Year Gizmog


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

14 and 16, that's awesome, well done! I could barely move what with the nausea and the bloating!!!!! Glad to hear you'll be putting your feet up from now on. DH got the travel bands from Boots, on the first day of nausea it was about 7pm, the next day about 6pm and the next earlier again. I tried to keep it at bay by eating little and often and that did help a bit but not enough so I've been wearing the bands constantly for the last two days and I haven't felt as bad. Plus I took them off to get a bath this morning and the nausea feeling started to return, maybe I'm just mental   but ........
I'm due about 18th August I think all being well, first scan on 7th Jan, the wait for that is driving me madder than the 2ww-it was booked on the 7th Dec!! I'm so pleased for you after you're maddening 4ww wait that you don't have the long wait for the 1st scan.   once again. Woo hoo! Gizmog


----------



## am72 (Dec 1, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you lots of congratulations! Fantastic news


----------



## 4timelucky? (Oct 11, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS  ON YOUR BFP!!!!

Take it easy and best wishes for a carefree pregnancy.


----------



## Tats (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi ladies
Just wanted to add that I had my first scan yesterday. It was so exciting  ! It's little hand was waving and we saw it's heart beating nice and strong. I call it my little cashew nut! 9 weeks now, so my due date is Aug 18th. Been really ill with flu, so reassuring to know that all's fine with bubba, even if it's taken it's toll on me!
So that's me signed off from the fert. clinic now for the time being, and it's over to the standard ante-natal care. They do want to follow baby's progress however, each year until it starts school, which is fine. I'm happy to help with research in any way - it's allowed us to get this far and have our own miracle!
Tats x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

That's brilliant news tats. It's amazing seeing the heart beating isn't it? MY EDD is actually 11th August so just a week in front, woo hoo! Did you get some pics?
Best wishes for an amazing pregnancy. Keep us posted hun.
Gizmog


----------

